# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته به ریاضی

## sahebdelan

سلام خسته نباشی من در سال 92 کنکور تجربی دادم. دانشگاه رفتم. اما علاقه چندانی به رشتم ندارم .دوباره می خوام کنکور بدم اما این بار کنکور ریاضی (94). از شما خواهش می کنم چند راهنمایی در مورد انتخاب منابع درسی درسهای ریاضی پایه جبر و احتمال دیفرانسیل حسابان هندسه گسسته به من بدید.
ایا در درس گسسته و جبر احتمال کتاب فار برای من که تازه می خوام شروع کنم خوبه؟
دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و ریاضیات پایه مهرو ماه خوبه ؟
این بار می خوام یک رتبه زیر 2000 بیارم از شما خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید؟

----------

